# Planescape Torment help, please!!!



## Darmanicus (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes I know I'm behind the times by, like, a gazillion years but I'd really appreciate some help with a few things, namely:

1. Where do you find Annah the Tiefling Thief?
2. How do you get her to join?
3. Where might I find the Decanter of Endless Water?
4. Would I be correct in saying that the Decanter of Endless Water can be used to free Ignus the Mage?

I'm off home now but I look forward to any help you can offer.

Cheers folks.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 13, 2004)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Yes I know I'm behind the times by, like, a gazillion years but I'd really appreciate some help with a few things, namely:
> 
> 1. Where do you find Annah the Tiefling Thief?



Well, she hangs out in the Hive (not sure which of the four Hive areas off-hand, but she's named Annah anyway).


> 2. How do you get her to join?



She does when you return the bronze sphere to Pharod.


> 3. Where might I find the Decanter of Endless Water?



In the drowned nations.


> 4. Would I be correct in saying that the Decanter of Endless Water can be used to free Ignus the Mage?



Yes. But you also need a command word from a character named Nemmerle, who's in one of the cafés in the Clerk's Ward.


----------



## Joker[ZW] (Oct 13, 2004)

No worries, Planescape:Torment will never be "behind the times"


----------



## Chorn (Oct 13, 2004)

Basically, don't worry about most of these things for a while.  All of it will come to you eventually.  As I remember, the Decanter should be in the same area as the Bronze Sphere so you can't miss it.  Same goes for Annah joining when you give Pharod the Bronze Sphere.  You'll find her in the NE Hive, but she won't join you there.  Good for some laughs when talking to her though.

Nemelle in the Clerk's Ward will get you the command word for the Decanter which will let you buy a drink for Ignus.  Just hang on to the Decanter for now since it will be quite a while before you make your way to the Clerk's Ward.  Do remember to hang on to your intestines if you had Marta yank them out in the Buried Village when talking to Ignus.  Although the path to using them with Ignus is most unpleasant.


----------



## driver8 (Oct 14, 2004)

I cant help you with any of your questions, but let me just say kudos for having the game. It is now impossible to find thanks to Interplay going belly up and the used price on ebay is outrageous. Kudos! Kudos I say!

Never part with your treasure.

All I got


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 14, 2004)

Cheers for getting back to me people......

Staffan & Chorn - Got Annah and the decanter last night. Have just got to the clerks ward in search of Nemmelle, (Fall-from-Grace could be joining the party). Cheers for the tip on the intestines BtW.

Joker - Damn right dude.

Driver8 - That's really quite amusing considering a friend just gave it to me the other day, (I'm also pretty sure I've got another copy kicking around at a mates house but I haven't seen her in some time).

Can't wait until I finish work, I've got the next 10 days off woohoo!


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 25, 2004)

*Need even more help......aaaaarrrgh!*

Hi folks, sorry to bring this up again but I'm truly desperate this time......

1. How do you get into that damned siege tower to get the birdcage for that nutter who's building that dream engine?

2.Where's the portal to the Fortress of Regrets in the Mortuary coz I'll be damned if I can find it?

3. What's the crack with 
The ancient earring.
The Bronze Sphere.
Lady of Pain Rag-Doll.

4. In Undersigil I've noticed a sealed gate. Is there any way thru it and how?

5. I've several items that allow you to 'invoke' certain powers such as the intestinal phylactery with its heal ability. They are equipped but I'll be damned if the game'll let me use 'em!

6. Can you do anything with the Lim-Lim?

Cheers.


----------



## Chorn (Oct 26, 2004)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> 1. How do you get into that damned siege tower to get the birdcage for that nutter who's building that dream engine?



Talk to Lazlo in the Lower Ward marketplace.  You'll learn that maybe you really don't want to get inside after all.



> 2.Where's the portal to the Fortress of Regrets in the Mortuary coz I'll be damned if I can find it?



The Unity of the Rings.  Go back to the slab where you woke up.  Speaking of the Unity of the Rings, I hope you got your mage training from Old Mebbeth and learned some stuff about her from Ravel.  Be sure to talk to Old Mebbeth again when you're back from the Planes.  



> The ancient earring.



Solving it just makes it more valuable so you get more when you sell it.



> The Bronze Sphere.



*NEVER LET GO OF THE SPHERE!  *THE* MOST IMPORTANT ITEM IN THE GAME.*

Perhaps you'll figure out how to make use of it in the Fortress of Regrets.  More specifically, you'll find out in the Maze of Reflections.  If you finish the game without figuring it out, then post back here.  You must learn its secrets eventually.



> Lady of Pain Rag-Doll.



You can use it to piss her off.  Worship/mock/whatever it enough times and you'll incur the Lady's wrath.



> 4. In Undersigil I've noticed a sealed gate. Is there any way thru it and how?



Nothing but a dead end.  As I remember Undersigil was supposed to be a huge dungeon with a quest or two.  Probably ties in with that solitary sohmien you find down there.

Greater Glabrezu will occassionally spawn down there after your Planar tour.  Most of the times you'll get some 300 odd copper as treasure, but sometimes you'll get powerful magic items like Ring Zero and Bell's Shield.



> 5. I've several items that allow you to 'invoke' certain powers such as the intestinal phylactery with its heal ability. They are equipped but I'll be damned if the game'll let me use 'em!



Once they're equipped, open the context menu and select the Use Item button.  I think it looks like a hand holding a key.



> 6. Can you do anything with the Lim-Lim?



Play with it.    Abuse it and it will run away.  It dies if you take it to the Fortress.

The practical use requires some tricky navigation of a dialog sequence and some running.  You can get Marissa from the Brothel to turn your lim-lim to stone.  Take the statue to Giltspur in the Lower Ward and sell it to him.  He'll give you a password to the Anarchists in the Warehouse so you buy from their stores.  You don't have to be in the Faction to buy from them.  Joining the Faction is done elsewhere.  One thing to note is that their stores are the only place I've been able to find another Cloudkill scroll.  Having Dak'kon or Ignus packing a Cloudkill in addition to the Nameless One can be really handy.

The trickiness is in getting Marissa to stone the lim-lim.  Due to a scripting error, it won't trigger unless you ask her to go first when you first meet her.  If you did it correctly, then it will show up whenever you have the lim-lim in your inventory.


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 26, 2004)

Chorn said:
			
		

> Talk to Lazlo in the Lower Ward marketplace.  You'll learn that maybe you really don't want to get inside after all.
> 
> 
> The Unity of the Rings.  Go back to the slab where you woke up.  Speaking of the Unity of the Rings, I hope you got your mage training from Old Mebbeth and learned some stuff about her from Ravel.  Be sure to talk to Old Mebbeth again when you're back from the Planes.
> ...




Chorn - Yooz d MAN. Seriously, thank you very much, I was going insane.

Re the siege tower - I hope that doesn't mean that I can't go in however I'll find out tonight.

Portal to FoR - I did get some mage training and I think it was from Mebbeth who I've now since found was Ravel in one of a trio of forms. I switched back to fighter though as I preferred beating on things to be more fun and I've got 2 mages anyway. Hope that doesn't ruin anything. I never got to cast my spells again though which sucked @rse.

Sphere - Gotcha.

LoP ragdoll - Yeah I've p1ss3d her off once already so she mazed me, hehe.

Undersigil - Shame about the dungeon thing. Have already started carving up Greater Glabrezu.......they're fun and I've picked up one item from them so far - The Aegis of Torment, a really nice ring for fighters.

Item powers - I'll try that option again, I think my game might just be bugged or something.

Lim-Lim - Unfortunately I think the conversation with Marissa went the wrong way but I'll check it out. Cloudkill has got to be the best spell in taht game, it just wipes virtually anything out.

Cheers Chorn, I'll get back to you later dude.


----------



## cmanos (Oct 26, 2004)

*(post moved by friendly moderator)*

Love Planescape. Just picked up the Planar Handbook, but haven't had time to read through it all. 

Not in your area but would love to chat about it.

Chris


----------



## Chorn (Oct 27, 2004)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Chorn - Yooz d MAN. Seriously, thank you very much, I was going insane.



Glad to be of service.  



> I switched back to fighter though as I preferred beating on things to be more fun and I've got 2 mages anyway. Hope that doesn't ruin anything. I never got to cast my spells again though which sucked @rse.



As long as you learned magic from Old Mebbeth it's OK.  All you need to do is go back and speak with her one last time for a very touching scene.  Bring a Black-Barbed Seed if you have one.

Just talk to Dak'kon if you want to be a mage again.  I do hope you unlocked the secrets of the Unbroken Circle of Zerthimon by asking him to teach you about magic.  Tons of XP, cool spells, Gith knowledge, and plot development for Dak'kon.

You really should play again with a high level mage.  I don't think Ignus can level fast enough to see the truly awesome higher level spells like Mechanus' Cannon and Celestial Host.  Besides, with a Nameless One mage, you can ditch the 'supplicant' and recruit Nordom.



> LoP ragdoll - Yeah I've p1ss3d her off once already so she mazed me, hehe.



Piss her off after being mazed and you'll fall under the Lady's shadow.  It's just a short video clip so you can just unlock it an .ini file edit.



> Cloudkill has got to be the best spell in taht game, it just wipes virtually anything out.



Since you're a fighter, I hope you still have those two Abyssal Pipes.  I also hope you didn't die too often over the course of the game.  Remember, each time you die, another takes your place instead and rises as a vengeful shadow.  So you'll have a ton of shadows swarming you if you died a lot during the game.  Thankfully, a Cloudkill will still autokill the True Shadows inside the Fortress.


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 27, 2004)

cmanos said:
			
		

> Love Planescape. Just picked up the Planar Handbook, but haven't had time to read through it all.
> 
> Not in your area but would love to chat about it.
> 
> Chris




Welcome to EN World Chris; hope you enjoy yer stay.

What Planescape are you going on about exactly, the PC game or RPG? I myself have only played the PC game but would love to try out RPG style having heard so much about it.  

I reckon about another 6 months - 1 year of RPGing and the campaign we're playing in might just turn in that direction, (give me an excuse to buy the books).

Chorn - 

Finished it last night mate and watched as I was dragged down into the abyss to serve in the Bloodwar!

The Mebbeth scene was good however I didn't have any black barbed seeds. 

That unbroken circle got forgotten about sadly. Can you do anything with Fall-from-Grace's diary? 

Got those spells and managed to use Mechanus Cannon however you're right about Ignus being a lazy sod and not levelling fast enough.

I decided on getting rid of Morte when I found Nordom coz he can hardly use any items.

Reading a lot of your remarks I realize I must have missed out on a lot.....Abyssal Pipes? Unbroken Circle. The Earring. The Lim-Lim etc.

I'm just gonna have to play it all over again.

What about Nameless' body slot? Did you ever manage to fill it?

I'm not too sure about the sphere, I found out that it contained Nameless' original memory/essence but was there more?

Lastly I hit 21st level and with that my attacks went from 2.5/3 to 1!! Computer glitch, yes?


----------



## Chorn (Oct 27, 2004)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Finished it last night mate and watched as I was dragged down into the abyss to serve in the Bloodwar!



Nitpick.  It was probably the Gray Waste of Hades minus the grayness.  You can see the Khin-Oin in the background.



> The Mebbeth scene was good however I didn't have any black barbed seeds.



Ravel is a tree with many branchings.  Bringing a seed just gives some hope that a new tree might be grown.



> That unbroken circle got forgotten about sadly.



You need to learn its secrets to unlock Dak'kon's true potential.  It's the only way to find out why he has lost his faith.



> Can you do anything with Fall-from-Grace's diary?



A woman must have her secrets.    You can't read its contents.



> I decided on getting rid of Morte when I found Nordom coz he can hardly use any items.



*<expletive stream>*  How could you man?!?  I know that tatoo says 'Don't trust the skull' but you should have worked that out by now for his upgrade.  Besides, Morte doesn't need items when he has his mouth.  Should've ditched Ignus even if it leaves you with Dak'kon as your mage.



> Reading a lot of your remarks I realize I must have missed out on a lot.....Abyssal Pipes? Unbroken Circle. The Earring. The Lim-Lim etc.



That's what I love about it.  Tons of replay value.  You can cover most of it one play, but there's enough minor variance to make it fun.  For example, try taking on Trias without weakening him.  He gets trelon helpers and a casts Elysium's Fires AKA Meteor Swarm.



> What about Nameless' body slot? Did you ever manage to fill it?



Much like Grace's diary, it's just there to tease you.  Only Annah and Grace have armor options.



> I'm not too sure about the sphere, I found out that it contained Nameless' original memory/essence but was there more?



Oooh!  In knowing what it is you can unlock it to *know* yourself.  You need a high enough Wisdom to realize that the Maze of Reflections pulled out traces of former incarnations.  I believe the Good Incarnation tells you this.  He's very wise, so merge with him last.  He'll help you with the Bronze Sphere if you figure it out.



> Lastly I hit 21st level and with that my attacks went from 2.5/3 to 1!! Computer glitch, yes?



Did you patch your game?  The patch should fix that problem.  I always patched since I usually had problems using the cursed Gauntlets of Teeth from Marta in the Buried Village.  Cursed items screw up the levelup screen if they're equipped.  

So you've obviously finished the game with some kind of merger option.  You can also destroy the Transcendant One in several different ways, but obviously in doing so you don't wake up downstairs.  It's still great fun fighting him though.  The differing paths that lead to a merger are the true victories.  Which one did you take?  This also ties in with how you answered _the_ question.

Finally, should you give up on your replay just want to read the text of the game, check out Rhys Hess' unofficial novelization of the game.  It's a novel of the game's dialog based on a fairly comprehensive runthrough of the game.  I also have a complete save archive of my game that I could upload if you want to actually play the game.

Man, talking about Torment makes me want to reinstall the game.  Curse you Darmanicus!  Now I have the burning need to play it again.


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 28, 2004)

Chorn, is there anything about this game you don't know? I'm not complaining by any stretch of the imagination, I'm just a bit hacked off that I seemed to miss soooooo much!   

Morte's upgrade? Please elaborate not tease!   

I merged with the good incarnation but killed the other 2. Was I meant to merge with them also then?

I'm trying to remember who the hell Trias was but this eludes me for the moment, (doesn't help being drunk when playing!  :\ ).

I saved the moment just before the transcendant one so I think I'll try the various options out, cheers.

Can't access your question link, work PC blocks it's use!    Re that though I think I answered that nothing could change a mans nature. That also goes for access to the novelization, dammit.

I'll bag that saved archive you have at some point, cheers again.   

I'll have to read that novelization at some point later as I've only just bagged a PC of me own but am not hooked up to the net yet.

I'm glad you wanna play again mate, it is a great game which I'm definitely gonna start again, (and save regularly at diff intervals so that I can go back and do stuff diff if necessary). I like all the D&D ones that were released such as Baldurs gate etc. and once I've seriously upgraded me PC I'm gonna play every single one of the little buggers again, (I played BG & BG2 seperately as in I didn't transfer my character from one game to the other so it should be good this time round)!


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 28, 2004)

www.gamefaqs.com


----------



## Chorn (Oct 28, 2004)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Chorn, is there anything about this game you don't know?



Mainly the details on the scripts.  I had to refer to GameFAQs a few times for item lists and names because I can't use Infinity Explorer without the game installed.  GameFAQs and the novelization don't help on the scripts though.

Most of your questions, such as Morte's upgrade, can be answered by reading through the novelization.  I have to say that you really missed out on his upgrade.  Morte's upgrade gives you memory of how you first met him on the Pillar.  If you read into it there's the implication that the lie that got him there is the one that messed up the Nameless One's life.

Merging with the Practical Incarnation simply requires a stronger will.  You need either 21 Wisdom or Intelligence to overcome his will.  You shouldn't overlook Wisdom since a high Wisdom gives bonus XP which translates to faster levels for more character points...etc.

Merging with the Paranoid can be easy if you're a strong guy that's snapped a few necks in the Mortuary among other places.  With 21 Strength he'll give in and merge with you.  Merging peacefully is much more satisfying, but way more tricky.    You need to have learned how to read the Dodecahedron Journal found in your room at the Civic Festhall.  Since you can speak the language of the Uyo, you and the Paranoid must be the same person.  He'll become sane at this point before merging.



> I'm trying to remember who the hell Trias was but this eludes me for the moment, (doesn't help being drunk when playing!  :\ ).



Being drunk can enhance the experience of lots of things, but I don't think Torment is one of those things.    Trias is the "ANGEL THAT SHIELDS ITSELF WITH GOLDEN LIES."  Trias the Betrayer is the fallen astral deva that attempted to raise an army of fiends to assault the heavens.  You can redeem him and still get Celestial Fire by having Annah pick his pocket.



> I'll bag that saved archive you have at some point, cheers again.



I made an archive save for every event that I felt I would want to revisit.  It totals to 23 megs zipped so I am loathe to just mail it to you without warning you.  I can split it up if you like, or just send it as is.  Just say the word.


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 29, 2004)

Chorn & GlassJaw, I'll have to catch up with you guys on Monday as we had a bit of a leaving do for two old crustys down the pub fer lunch and now I've gotta get back to work.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Darmanicus (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi folks.....

Re all the stuff posted that me work denies access to, well I should be online in about 4-6 weeks so I'll just check it then, (chorn I'll ask for those archives then if that's ok?).

I managed to procure a walkthru of sorts however I don't know exactly how comprhensive it is. So far though it's shown me a hell of a lot. I can't believe how much I missed in the Mortuary alone!   

It's also mentioned a character called Vhailor or somebody? Have you got any idea what he/she/it might be?

So far, just about to meet Pharod for the 1st time. Have crossed over to mage and have thus far unlocked 7 of Zerthimons unbroken circles.....wicked. However the walkthru states there are a few more but you have to have specialised as a mage to unlock them.

Having a great 2nd round, speak to ya soon.


----------



## Chorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Ditch that walkthrough you're using.  Use Dan Simpson's walkthrough from GameFAQs instead.  You don't need to be specialized to unlock the Unbroken Circle.  It just needs decent Int to puzzle out the last two circles and high Wisdom to understand them.  Upgrades Dak'kon when you finish it.  Be sure to grab a +2 Str tatoo for him after the upgrade since he'll end up with 17 Str which jumps directly to 19 with the tatoo.

Specialization only counts for the class tatoos, some of Coaxmetal's items, and most importantly the Pillar of Skulls.  You need to be double specialized to get Morte back from the Pillar.  Any walkthrough that tells you otherwise is wrong.

I never took Vhailor with me, but he can be fun.  See if you can play Chaotic or Evil this time as a mage.  Vhailor will show up with Final Judgment in the Trial of Impulse instead of Ignus.  Good luck trying to kill him with a mage since he's 100% magic resistant.


----------



## Joker[ZW] (Nov 1, 2004)

Having Characterlevel 100 in every class certainly helps there.



no, I didn't do that, but a friend of mine did.


----------



## Darmanicus (Nov 2, 2004)

Chorn, cheers for that but yet again, access denied. Have just booked app to get online so give it a few weeks and I'll be in Torment heaven!

I'm having real trouble becoming awful good though and I really want to use those tears you pick up.

Found a mage named Jarym? in Ragpickers Square who wanted a spell ruby. I suppose that's the ruby you get if you open Mar's box and defeat the minor demon in there, yes?

Joker, your friend must have absolutely nothing to do with his time if he was 100th in all 3 classes and it really isn't necessary! Why'd he bother?


----------



## Joker[ZW] (Nov 2, 2004)

She's a physics teacher...


She just spend most of her evenings for several months going through undersigil, thats how she pulled it of.
Didn't do it in one run or something crazy like that.


----------



## Chorn (Nov 2, 2004)

Take all the time you need with your access, I'm not going anywhere.  

A Rubikon portal gem will also suffice for Jarym, but you should've completed the "FedEx quest from Hell!" instead of opening it.  Besides being a total pain in zoning it gets downright hilarious in its absurd length.  You can still buy the ruby back at the end to give to Jarym.  It costs 300 coppers, but that's nothing really.  Besides, it's worth it to do it the long way so you can catch up with the Fiend from Moridor's Box in Curst Gone.  You get the Aegis of Torment and...  Maybe you should just see for yourself.


----------



## Darmanicus (Nov 4, 2004)

I saved before I opened it just to see what would happen, then I reloaded and completed the delivery run. You're right, it's a pain but I remember the Fiend from the 1st time I played this and it was nasty however the Aegis of Torment is well worth it however I cannae remember what other items it had.

Oh yeah, what class is Vhailor BTW?


----------

